# Help with Pod XT Pro and Blackstar S1 200



## broady1987 (Apr 1, 2010)

Ive been Trying to work this out for day's and its realy starting to piss me off now. Im trying to use my Pod XT Pro to Supply just the effects to my Blackstar S1 200. at the moment I can change the channels on the Blackstar and the channels on the pod with the Big ass line 6 footcontroller but there is no noise at all.... Someone Please Help. Ive tried doing what Line 6 says to do on there website here -----> Community: POD Connections, Routing and the 4 Cable Method

But its not working  I realy realy need this to work. Any idea's would be great. here is how ive got everything plugged in. 

Guitar--->NS2--->Blackstar IN--->Blackstar Fx Send--->Pod Input--->Pod Left output--->Blackstar Fx Return. I have a Midi cable running from the Pod to the Blackstar to control everything using the Line 6 Big ass footswitch (I dont remember the name of it.....It has two expression pedals )


----------



## broady1987 (Apr 1, 2010)

Fixed it now


----------

